# control center



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I am working my setup for this year and I am thinking computer animation. In doing so, I would like to ask what do you do for yours? 

I am thinking that I would like to build a control center that would hold 2 pc’s a monitor and 3 k75, and have all of the hook up’s for cabling for the k75’s, needed power hook up’s. And USB hook up’s for a talking skull (Clown).

All of this built into a rolling center. So any and all input would be very helpful.
:jol:


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. I'm not sure if I should use a computer or how like it would run the whole haunt? Basically same questions as propmastertucson.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I get old PC's from my neihbor and use those for prop control. You can use simple programs like http://kitsrus.com/zip/k74disk.zip to controll a kit74 8ch relay board, and hack the mouse so the left button is your trigger control. If you have an old computer or can get one this is a great option.
For manual prop control this year, I putting cameras through-out the haunt to know when to trigger of the prop's for a single location instead of sensor's, timing's everything you know!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

what type of setup are you using for your cameras and moniters to view the props and when to trigger them - i am considering just building two "crows nests" that will actually have two actors sitting on top of the walls out of view - that way they can moniter and trigger multiple effects from their location as well as have the ability to radio a security person if there is someone out of line or needs help out of the haunt - i was thinking going the TV/camera route as well, but the more i think about the crows nest, they will have a full 360 view whereas the cameras will only show you were they are pointed - and i wont be loosing any bodies by having to have people man the crows nests because there would be too many effects to trigger by one person with the moniters anyway - and then theres always the upside of no technical difficulties and no added cost - i would hate to not have the ability to trigger my effects just cause a moniter decided to be gay - just my 2 cents - riley


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I have a quad splitter 8ch going to a distrabution block that outputs to 4 station's using standard monitor's and a DVR system on a computer with a LCD monitor. The cameras are a few different type's, 2 high def B/W, 2 night vision, 1 bullet, 2 mini's and 2 handheld. I use network cable and video transformers for signal transmision with no loss in quality and no interference. The camera's are all wide and cover the room's thier in. For the 2 x-tra wide rooms I have fish eye lenses on the cam's to see all points. I also have audio in some of the room's which has proven to be priceless.
As far as security, we will have a total of 5 monitors through-out the haunt and always have a actor follow the group through the haunt, also we're using 2-way this year because of the size we're becoming. We also are installing emergency light's for an all stop senario, just in case of unrulies.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

sounds pretty hard core - i like it - good luck with ur system - sounds like a winner to me - will you have any "backup" plan if somthing happens to one of the moniters or something so that you can still trigger ur props? and will you have just one person running everything or multiple? - riley


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It's actually multiple triggering, and yes, something alway's goes wrong but we just work through it and do the best we can, you know what they say "THE HAUNT MUST GO ON!" LOL


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

I must have missed the point, What I am asking is how do you house all of your technology so that you can move it into place without killing yourself and or pissing off your wife in the process? (Sorry I am a man)

What I am looking for is a setup that will cover all of your needs. What have you done? And what would you change? That kind of stuff! This is more basic. This is command and control!!

I would ask on a different thread for more detailed information regarding servos, controllers. I want a control center.

Thx for the high tech. but how do you put into place?

PMT


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I got ya PM!
I don't build a station at all, I just out it where ever it will go because something's always changing and I never know if the Haunt location will do the same.
This year I'll be sure to take a picture to show you the chaos LOL.


----------

